# New Jersey giants



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anyone have giants because I would love to have a flock of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I know a Hobby Farm that sell BBS Jersey Giants. I like the BBS alot better than the normal Black Jersey Giants. Their website is, "taylorhobbyfarms.us"
Let me know if you decide to order from them. I bought a good many BBS Jersey Giant chicks from them. They turned out great. The only thing that I didn't like is that they eat alot and mature slowly. That is just the way the breed is though. They are very good people to order from and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks, do you know if their good with other chickens


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

The Giants?


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Ya


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

If they're raised with them then yes. If they aren't, then I guess they are just like any other chicken. There will be some fighting at the start until they figure out the pecking order, but it will go back to normal in a week or two.


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the facts


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

How big of a flock are u iu getting

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

10 pullets and maybe 2 roosters


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

My pleasure. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Can u post pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Me? And if so, of BBS Jersey Giants or what?


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Ya I would love to see a picture of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I sold my BBS Jersey Giants, but I have some pictures of them from when they were young pullets and roosters. You can look at "taylorhobbyfarms.us" to see them full grown. Just keep in mind that they look alot better in person. When I went to see them I was completely stunned at how beautiful they were.


----------

